# What A Way To Ring In The New Year!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend from the NC site brought 2017 in with a bang at Shearon Harris Lake near Raleigh. Story and great pics below. If anyone ever wants to come down and fish, this is one lake I'd recommend. Once saw three ten pound fish caught in a tournament there a few years ago.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/108826-Happy-Harris-New-Years-1-1-17


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Oh man those are great January bass, and from a kayak!


----------

